# The "kids" all bathed and clean!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's not always easy to get all 5 to look at me at the same time. But here they are left to right, Adele, Ava, Asia, Chyna in the back and Abbey the old girl.








Hope you are all safe and healthy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

They are all absolutely adorable Pat!! And it must have been "Bath Day" at your home as well since Chrissy and Laci got their baths today as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

😚 oh my goodness Pat, the girls are precious. 🤗 Look at littleAbbey 😍 she looks good for being a old girl.
I have no idea how you were able to get the girls looking at you for the picture. 
You should frame this picture. 
I need a updated picture of all of you for my prayer wall 
I pray for you everyday, I have been worried about you.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Now that’s a cute crew! ❤


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww that's adorable


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful babies! How is Abbey feeling?


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

The A Team said:


> It's not always easy to get all 5 to look at me at the same time. But here they are left to right, Adele, Ava, Asia, Chyna in the back and Abbey the old girl.
> View attachment 274254
> 
> Hope you are all safe and healthy.


Hi!! I’m two months new to you this website! I just got a Maltese Jan 28th. 
I stumbled upon your post and oh my Gosh!! You have beautiful Maltese’s!!! I went through your pics and I’m just curious as to how old Ava is and how much does she weigh? Also what breeder did you go to because she is stunning!! My little London brings me so much joy and I’m so happy and grateful to have her! She is teething and has a little tear stains.Your pups seem like they weren’t Ever prone to it? We’re their faces always clear and white?


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nicole_lg85 said:


> Hi!! I’m two months new to you this website! I just got a Maltese Jan 28th.
> I stumbled upon your post and oh my Gosh!! You have beautiful Maltese’s!!! I went through your pics and I’m just curious as to how old Ava is and how much does she weigh? Also what breeder did you go to because she is stunning!! My little London brings me so much joy and I’m so happy and grateful to have her! She is teething and has a little tear stains.Your pups seem like they weren’t Ever prone to it? We’re their faces always clear and white?


Oh and and can you give me info on Adele as well! She has a beautiful face!! (They all do. Are they shinemore Maltese’s?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> They are all absolutely adorable Pat!! And it must have been "Bath Day" at your home as well since Chrissy and Laci got their baths today as well.


Yep, it was bath day. Sometimes I get lazy about washing faces after eating and they get bone broth faces, lol. I couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> 😚 oh my goodness Pat, the girls are precious. 🤗 Look at littleAbbey 😍 she looks good for being a old girl.
> I have no idea how you were able to get the girls looking at you for the picture.
> You should frame this picture.
> I need a updated picture of all of you for my prayer wall
> I pray for you everyday, I have been worried about you.


Thanks Paula. Getting all 5 to look at me was not easy....I can take like 100 pictures and get one "keeper". And if Stan walks into the kitchen, forget it, they're trying to see what he's eating. We're good here, getting tired of all this "in the house time", thank goodness the weather has been improving so I can start working in the yard a bit. Hope you guys are good and staying safe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

thesummergirl said:


> Now that’s a cute crew! ❤


Thanks! I just love these girls way too much. <3


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Awwww that's adorable


Thanks, it wasn't easy to get them all to look at me, lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Beautiful babies! How is Abbey feeling?


Abbey is ok. She's eating a little better, has gained some weight (although she feels lighter again) and her hair is growing back in. She has kidney disease and IBS and arthritis in her back. Getting old isn't for the faint of heart....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nicole_lg85 said:


> Hi!! I’m two months new to you this website! I just got a Maltese Jan 28th.
> I stumbled upon your post and oh my Gosh!! You have beautiful Maltese’s!!! I went through your pics and I’m just curious as to how old Ava is and how much does she weigh? Also what breeder did you go to because she is stunning!! My little London brings me so much joy and I’m so happy and grateful to have her! She is teething and has a little tear stains.Your pups seem like they weren’t Ever prone to it? We’re their faces always clear and white?


Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!! Ava is 11 years old and was bred by Bonnie Palmer of Bonnie's Angels Maltese in Florida....she's got short legs and a cobby body but is like a little barrel and weighs a hefty 4 1/2 lbs. 

Adele is only 8 months old and was bred by Kara Roselli of White Castle Maltese (small non-showing breeder) in Boston. Adele has very long legs and a long body with a beautiful face and fantastic personality! She weighs a tad over 4 1/2 lbs and will probably end up 5 or 5 1/2 lbs.

Asia is 4 years old and came from Shinemore in Korea. Her body type is between Ava and Adele and weighs around 4 1/2 lbs also. 

I have been lucky with no tear staining problems. Years ago Abbey (15 years old) had staining and I took her to a doggie eye specialist. She had an operation to enlarge her tear ducts and remove inward growing eye lashes.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so adorable. I don't know how you get them to sit still


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> That is so adorable. I don't know how you get them to sit still


It ain't easy! lol


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

The A Team said:


> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!! Ava is 11 years old and was bred by Bonnie Palmer of Bonnie's Angels Maltese in Florida....she's got short legs and a cobby body but is like a little barrel and weighs a hefty 4 1/2 lbs.
> 
> Adele is only 8 months old and was bred by Kara Roselli of White Castle Maltese (small non-showing breeder) in Boston. Adele has very long legs and a long body with a beautiful face and fantastic personality! She weighs a tad over 4 1/2 lbs and will probably end up 5 or 5 1/2 lbs.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! Love all your pics and thanks for getting back to me! God bless you and your babies! 💖


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Pat - What a beautiful photo! All your fluffs look so adorable and perfectly groomed. Reminds me of a school class picture. I don't know how you got all five to look at the camera at the same time! This really brightened my day - Thank you for sharing.

Interesting how you use the phrase "Getting old isn't for the faint of heart...." My sister and I often text that to each other when one of us is going through some physical challenge.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

What cuties they all are!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> It's not always easy to get all 5 to look at me at the same time. But here they are left to right, Adele, Ava, Asia, Chyna in the back and Abbey the old girl.
> View attachment 274254
> 
> Hope you are all safe and healthy.


Impressive!!!! SO adorable! Thanks for sharing! Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

The A Team said:


> It's not always easy to get all 5 to look at me at the same time. But here they are left to right, Adele, Ava, Asia, Chyna in the back and Abbey the old girl.
> View attachment 274254
> 
> Hope you are all safe and healthy.


Oh my goodness. Just bathing one every week exhausts me. I don’t know how you do it. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------

